# WOIN Alternate Dice Mechanic D20



## HackRabbyt (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello!

I love what I've read about WOIN but, due to nostalgia, I really enjoy that little d20. So I was looking for houserules online and ran across this article about using alternative dice mechanics in WOIN: Alternative Dice Rolling Methods — What's O.L.D. is N.E.W.

Using the d20 method, would I need to make any changes to setting difficulty tasks for magic in O.L.D.? Also, would anyone recommend a way to use the d20 for Supers games since we wouldn't be using the ascending dice pools (d8s, d10s, etc). Any other thoughts about this are also welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2021)

There’s a table on that page which tells you how you would need to adjust the difficulty of tasks. Note that a d20 is not a bell curve like a dice pool is, so the tendency will be to score high or low more often.


----------

